

Show HN: Upload e-mails from Outlook using only the browser - jaulz
https://mailee.herokuapp.com

======
darka
Looks interesting. What are the typical use cases for this? Why would
companies running on Outlook use this?

~~~
jaulz
This could be of interest if companies do not want to or for any reason cannot
use an Outlook add-in to upload e-mails to apps in the cloud. With this
solution you can simply use your browser after adjusting the security
settings.

One use case could be the lead or opportunity management in a CRM related
scenario. The sales man could simply attach the e-mail in the CRM and
afterwards it would be available for all of his colleagues. As the meta data
of the e-mail (e.g. subject, body) is also transferred you could easily search
through all your and your colleague's mails that are only relevant for the
CRM.

